# φωτιστικός ιστός = lighting mast



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2009)

Όπως τούτος 'δώ, π.χ.

Θα λέγαμε lighting pole;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

O ιστός συνήθως είναι mast.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2009)

Οι μηχανολόγοι στο γραφείο τo λένε _mast_.
(edit: με πρόλαβε ο Ambrose!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

lighting mast όπως εδώ πχ

Edit: τρίτος και καταϊδρωμένος, δεν λέει καλοκαιριάτικα... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2009)

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να αναρτήσω την πρότασή μου να θαυμάσετε 7 γενικές στη σειρά. Μεταφράζω μυρίζοντας τα νύχια μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Αντί για lighting mast, ίσως light mast να είναι καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αντί για lighting mast, ίσως light mast να είναι καλύτερο.



Προτού βάλω το _lighting mast_ στον τίτλο, έκανα σύγκριση εγκυρότητας ευρημάτων για _lighting mast_ και _light mast_ στο uk, και πείστηκα ότι ο πρώτος είναι εγκυρότερος και σαφέστερος (_light mast_ μπορεί να είναι και ... ελαφρός ιστός).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Ναι, το ξέρω, αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι λέγεται (όχι ότι το lighting είναι λάθος, βέβαια).


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Αν πάντως πας για ψώνια στο http://www.kellysearch.co.uk/, πες μου με ποιο από τα δύο θα έχεις καλύτερη τύχη.


----------



## tsingas (Jun 16, 2009)

*the correct*

High mast lighting poles range in height from 60’ to 150’ and are designed to accommodate a number of lowering device manufacturers’ equipment. High mast poles can be easily galvanized or painted for even greater versatility.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2009)

The correct what?


----------



## tsingas (Jun 16, 2009)

mast lighting poles


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2009)

Το lighting mast δίνει περίπου πέντε φορές περισσότερα ευρήματα από τη δική σου πρόταση. Εσύ πού βασίζεσαι προτείνοντας αυτήν την απόδοση;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό είναι high-mast lighting poles, το οποίο αντιστοιχεί στο ελληνικό _φωτιστικοί στύλοι / σώματα υψηλού ιστού_.


----------

